# I'm getting a spinning wheel!!!



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

I saw this wheel on eBay last night, and it closed this morning, so there wasn't time to get opinions. My husband won the auction for me this morning! We'll pick it up as soon as we arrange a time with the seller. It's 2 hours away, but a part of the state we haven't seen yet, so it should be a nice day trip. I'm so excited!! I'm practicing - Like. A. Bridge. O. Ver. Trou. U. Bled. Wa. Ter.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

WOW!!!!!! I am so so so so happy for you!!!! Whooooo Hooooooo!!!!!! 

You must be so excited! Happy Spinning Wheel Day!!! 

How will you ever sleep????? :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

How exciting !!! Looks like a nice one !


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Looks like an Ashford Traditional to me-- you can't go wrong with one of those! 

Yay! :bouncy: Happy new wheel day!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Hooray for you!! 

You can never go wrong with an Ashford Traddie.


----------



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

There were only 2 pictures, but nothing jumped out at me as being glaringly wrong with it...and it would have to be GLARING for me to know the difference. The seller said it's an Ashford traditional, and we got it for under $100, so I figured it was worth the risk.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

That husband of yours is a keeper! Mine doesn't win spinning wheel auctions for me!

Wow! For under a $100 is a really good deal! Did the shipper only want folks to pick it up? Otherwise it would have gone for over $300.

Yup, that's an Ashford Traddy. (Traditional) Seems to be a "vintage" one, probably from the late seventies, early eighties, maybe? Has the plainer spokes on it than is current. Might have just two whorls on the flyer instead of three, but no biggie. They still make parts for those and the new parts will fit on the older wheels so it's all good! It's the perfect starter wheel, you'll have years of spinning on it before you may feel the need for speed.

In case you need to adjust or take it apart/ put it together for transport: Ashford Traditional Assembly

Here's the timeline on how the Traditional changed over the years in case you wanted to know what year your "new" spinning wheel is: Traddie Timeline The Traddie here is probably five to seven years younger than your new one, so they are very similar. If you don't already have the plastic "click" flyer bearings, you can retrofit them on your new wheel. The flyer just clicks in, instead of having to turn the maidens.

Pictures! There should be more pictures! 

What are you going to spin first?


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Congrats on your new wheel! Is very pretty.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I can't wait to find out what her name is!


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Woo Hoo MamaRed! Make sure to have some fiber waiting for her at home


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats!!

That's a nice looking wheel & you cant beat the price. That was very sweet of your husband. Hes definitely a keeper!

I like Ashfords, & that particular style of wheel also.
Wishing you many hours of happy spinning!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Congratulations! Happy spinning!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yay!!!! Yup that's a Traddie alright. Can't go wrong and even if the is something missing or broken you can get parts for it. Happy, happy day to you.


----------



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

I have fiber here that Dragonfly and Frazzlehead were kind enough to send me. I'm able to borrow a drum carder from my spinners guild for anything I want to card. The woman who let me play with her wheel last weekend sent me home with some carded fiber, too. When I spoke to the seller today she asked if I had anything to spin. I told her I had a little and she said, "OK, I'll get some together to send home with you." We're going to pick it up tomorrow morning, and I'll make sure to get as much of its history as I can. I'll also ask the seller if she already has a name. If so, I probably shouldn't change it. :thumb::thumb:

My husband used to do a lot of buying and selling on eBay, so he knows how to watch an auction and time that last bid. It is a local pick-up only, and I'm sure that's why it was so inexpensive. Usually those are in PA or MI, so I got lucky that it just happens to be within driving distance of me this time.:banana::banana:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

MamaRed ask her for a quick lesson on the tensioning and getting it right. Have fun! I look forward to updates.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

MamaRed - do you have an update on your wheel? Is she home? Maybe you posted somewhere and I missed it....


----------

